# any one on hear do it the TRADITIONAL WAY



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

just seen how many TRADITIONAL BOWHUNTERS there are (no cams)(LET OFF) Just STICK AND STRING Cause My hats off to the hunter who gets with in 20 yards pulls back and watches the mystical flight of the arrow. and Im proud to say I am one of them.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> and Im proud to say I am one of them.


No comment.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Did for some 30 years, but then became a sell out and joined the high tech mob. Sometimes I wonder if it was a good decision, but after seeing what my new arrow launching machine did to my buck this year, I'm a happy hunter.

I still shoot a recurve for fun and have ambitions of building a Welsh longbow.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Did for some 30 years, but then became a sell out and joined the high tech mob. Sometimes I wonder if it was a good decision, but after seeing what my new arrow launching machine did to my buck this year, I'm a happy hunter...........................


What Finnegan said.

Still use recurve for rabbits though.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> muzzlehutn said:
> 
> 
> > and Im proud to say I am one of them.
> ...


Hillarious


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

All I asked was if there were any fellow Traditional Bowhunters on here. If you use your compounds and love'em great all power to you. But to put down someone who dosent do it with new Archery equipment makes them less of a hunter dosent make sense it takes just as much skill if not more to "BOWHUNT" Hunt with what you like just "Pass it on" to as many as you can to keep hunting for others to enjoy.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have heard of these 'traditionalist' but for the most part I think that it is just a myth....


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I shoot a longbow... and LOVE IT!



> My hats off to the hunter who gets with in 20 yards pulls back and watches the mystical flight of the arrow.


I seem to find myself following these words more and more lately.


> Like winds and sunsets, wild things were taken for granted until progress began to do away with them. Now we face the question whether a still higher 'standard of living' is worth its cost in things natural, wild and free. For us of the minority, the opportunity to see geese is more important than television." -- Aldo Leopold


IMO - I haven't given up propane, gas powered vehicles, and all that good jazz but self imposed limits regardless of weapon is good for wildlife.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have shot a traditional recurve off and on over the years. I still shoot my compound alot though. I have been really longing for a longbow and I think next spring I am going to make that happen.

Mark


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I have heard of these 'traditionalist' but for the most part I think that it is just a myth....


It will always be a myth to you until you come out of the closet. :?

It's funny how "traditionalists" are siad to be so limited in their abilities with the bow they choose to shoot. To me, it is just the opposite. The ONLY limitation I see with traditional gear is you need to be close to your game to be leathal. But how it getting closer a limitation? Getting closer just adds more insurance that you'll seal the deal. Having to get close makes you a better hunter. Will you get more shot oportunities? No. But, the odds of making a clean kill go way up on the shots you do get, and, you'll rarely miss. (who could at 15 yards? :shock: )

To me, shooting a compound was full of limitations. The bow has to be shot prefectly level, the gadgetry needed is just more stuff to lose and have fail on you in the moment of truth. Judging yardage is always a pain and almost never fail-safe even with a rangfinder. Cut charts, sights, release aids, stablizers, level bubbles, sight lights, peeps, fall away rests, rubber baby buggy bumpers gued on every corner of your bow to make it quiet, and a 97 piece tool set to keep it all working! Aaaargh!

I'm a simple minded guy and like the simple aproach to shooting a bow. For me, Traditional is the only way to fly.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> I'm a *simple minded guy* and like the simple aproach to shooting a bow. For me, Traditional is the only way to fly.


You said it not me. 

I told Tex a while back if/when I drew my LE archery elk tag, I would switch back to traditional after my hunt. Since I WILL draw my tag in 2008, Tex and I need to get a game plan going on my new set-up for 2009.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> > I'm a *simple minded guy* and like the simple aproach to shooting a bow. For me, Traditional is the only way to fly.
> 
> 
> You said it not me.
> ...


Well, Pro, this is really *simple*. Get a bow and start shooting it... :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW, that is* simple*.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Like riding a bike man, like riding a bike... 8) 

If you can chew gum and walk, you can shoot a traditional bow.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Like riding a bike man, like riding a bike... 8)
> 
> If you can chew gum and walk, you can shoot a traditional bow.


I mat be in trouble. :evil:


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot both, hunt with both and have harvested with both. i guess i am a real mess. did have likely my best hunt with a stick and string a couple years back. shot a 6x5 mulie one evening while on my way to scout out some elk i had seen way off. then next morning i was on the elk and at 5:05 pm shot a really great 6x6 bull. two shots and two great animals. oh wait, i did shoot three arrows first one at the bull went over his back at 18 yards+-


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Pick a spot :wink:
KUDOS
That would be an exceptional day afield regardless of weapon.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

OK OK OK, now gents, lets get this thread back on track and talk about what the original poster really meant. When anyone asks if one does 'it' the traditional way, he could only be thinking about one thing. Now go back and re -read each of the posts, and think of what he really was asking and it is really kind of funny entertainment.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

EPEK said:


> OK OK OK, now gents, lets get this thread back on track and talk about what the original poster really meant. When anyone asks if one does 'it' the traditional way, he could only be thinking about one thing. Now go back and re -read each of the posts, and think of what he really was asking and it is really kind of funny entertainment.


 :?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

"Like riding a bike man, like riding a bike... "

More like riding a bike in the sand! Ha Ha


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Yup. Traditional all the way. Just can't trust them high-falutin' doohickey's and gizmos. I do use a single pin sight (set at 15 yds), though. Call me a traitor.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mr_sweeten said:


> Yup. Traditional all the way. Just can't trust them high-falutin' doohickey's and gizmos. I do use a single pin sight (set at 15 yds), though. Call me a traitor.


traitor 8)


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

traider


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

All I can say is. I like my bows just how I like my women. natural beauty,long,lean,lite, low maintenance, and all the right Cruves and with me every time I go huntn. <<--O/


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I have shot a recurve bow, but that was because someone left it leaning against the twelve ring.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I have shot a compound bow but it blew up all by its self. <<--O/


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

You got me, I have nothing.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> You got me, I have nothing.


 :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> You got me, I have nothing.


WHAT!? The mighty EPEK, king of all things witty, silenced! OMG! this is a first!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I did say something, I thought it was as funny as having a heart attack during a game of sharades.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

A traditional bow is like these guys that get a Prince Albert...... You now have to pee sitting down! Your range is cut way down, for what? I will always pee standing up.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

when has "Bowhunting" became a long range sport my friend. cause if you could get closer you would. I dont need a bow that shoots 60 yrds cause my bow kills them just as dead at 20. you better sit down so you dont make a mess when you pee and by all means dont pee into the wind cause it will all come back to you. <<--O/


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> when has "Bowhunting" became a long range sport my friend. cause if you could get closer you would. I dont need a bow that shoots 60 yrds cause my bow kills them just as dead at 20. you better sit down so you dont make a mess when you pee and by all means dont pee into the wind cause it will all come back to you. <<--O/


No one said anything about long range, so keep your pants on. I like a 30 yard shot and I would prefer it over an 5 yard shot. I like my training wheels, keep you stick away from me.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

north slope wrote"I like a 30 yard shot" My max is 30 yards so how dose that effect my range 
and killing game my arrow might not be the first there but it will get the job done <<--O/


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> noth slope wrote"I like a 30 yard shot" My max is 30 yards so how dose that effect my range
> and killing game my arrow might not be the first there but it will get the job done <<--O/


Here is a great idea. Next post you can get in your stage coach and deliver your reply! I know you hate technology. :shock: Bring your stick flinger down to UAC this Friday and you can dazzle us with your 30 yard shot.  If you get on your horse now I am sure you could make it by Friday.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

o-||


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

What afraid that you cant measure up? "with my gear" Heres an even better idea why dont you drop your stick with wheels and try it your self you will become enlightend with how little gear it takes to shoot an arrow and hit your target with just your eyes as sights.cause theres no point in bringn a knife to a gun fight. Id be glad to show you how to shoot targets at 30 yards with the ol'recruve. cause my bow doesent take a muletrain to carry. <<--O/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> A traditional bow is like these guys that get a Prince Albert...... You now have to pee sitting down! Your range is cut way down, for what? *I will always pee standing up.*


Good thing you had your Prince Albert taken out huh.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> What afraid that you cant measure up? "with my gear" Heres an even better idea why dont you drop your stick with wheels and try it your self you will become enlightend with how little gear it takes to shoot an arrow and hit your target with just your eyes as sights.cause theres no point in bringn a knife to a gun fight. Id be glad to show you how to shoot targets at 30 yards with the ol'recruve. cause my bow donsent take a muletrain to carry. <<--O/


You are just one of many that have tried to change me, I am just happy with what I shoot and how I hunt. If I wanted to shoot a traditional set-up I have many friends that would be happy to turn me to the dark side. Go sell crazy somewhere else were all stocked up here.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":2zdwbnfn]A traditional bow is like these guys that get a Prince Albert...... You now have to pee sitting down! Your range is cut way down, for what? *I will always pee standing up.*


Good thing you had your Prince Albert taken out huh.[/quote:2zdwbnfn] shhh...


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

No you have already bought Crazy. you buy at least one every 3 years. These bows dont change cause they're flawless. <<--O/


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: o-||


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

See look how easy it is. <<--O/


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

_/O


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

you know how you cure that? buy a recruve or longbow <<--O/ look how happy he is!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

:shock: Look everybody he's become enlightend! <<--O/ see it's better on the lite side."Its just that easy"


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

So muzz, 

Do you prefer a reeeeecurve to a compound? 

Sincerely,

Idiot.

ps. Slope is funnier


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

:mrgreen: yup <<--O/ good ol'recurve never lets me down.If you take care of It, It will take care of you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> :mrgreen: yup <<--O/ good ol'recurve never lets me down.If you take care of It, It will take care of you.


Amen Bruttha, Don't worry, I have a plan for ol nothslope. I'm slowly infecting him with my way of thinking and he doesn't even know it. He just bought an ugly dog, is already thinking about upgrading his Benelli Nova 12 ga boat anchor for something nicer and lighter, and soon he will be sporting a stickbow after he watches me kill a few critters with mine right under his nose. All I'm gonna have to do is get one in his hands.... EPEK folds to high-tech peer pressure to easy or he'd be shooting one too. He smiles when he shoots mine, and he shoots mine very well and very often.

Don't let ol northslope fool ya. He says we stickbow shooters are wasting our time out past 30 yards. Well, let me tell you from personal experience, I'm not the only one who can muff a 30-40 yard shot......*4 times in a row!*

That's the beauty of a stickbow. Your shots are so close you rarely miss. Hell, if I missed three 20 yard shots in a row, that forth arrow in my quiver would go into my wrists!

Idiot boy..... well, what can I say, he listens to EPEK to much...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm into this way late.... but I proudly shoot a middle of the pack compound (meaning I didn't have to give a first born to own one) and I love it. No, its not real fast, not real expensive, and not real pretty.... but it works well for me. Tex's recurves are sure pretty to look at but I wouldn't want to hunt with one.... I'd be afraid I'd scratch the varnish on it or something... they look more like works of art than hunting tools. If I got a nice looking recurve like that, it would be something I'd put on my "man room" wall and just shoot for kicks once in a while. 8) o-||


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

What, you like re-curves cause you couldn't curve it right the first time?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Why doesn't anyone shoot curved bow, do you think it might be a waist of time re-curving them?


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I'd be afraid I'd scratch the varnish on it or something...


I've got one bow, my meat bow, that's been scratrched so many times I had to get it refinished.

They might be beautifu to look at but to me thay are just a beautiful tool I use to put meat in the pott. It's like these guys that get all prissy whith their shinny, jacked-up, big, off road disco trucks and dont' take them off road cuz it might get a scratch...  :roll: It's JUST a truck dude, quit crying a drive the stupid thing!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX, if you could choose one bow under 800 dollars, which would it be and why? I've been wanting a long bow for some time now, but I am horrible at making up my mind.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's like these guys that get all prissy whith their shinny, jacked-up, big, off road disco trucks and dont' take them off road cuz it might get a scratch...  :roll: It's JUST a truck dude, quit crying a drive the stupid thing!


I agree and thats one of the reasons I don't drive one of those.... I think big trucks on low profiles that are "pretty" are disgusting.... Use it for what it was made for and that goes for bows, fishing rods, trucks, clothes etc. It was made to be used... your bows just look really pretty and I wouldn't want to be hunting with something I felt was more of a collectible than a tool. Thats why I'm fine with shooting the beater Bear bow that I do. I'm sure if I get in recurve range and don't personally screw something up, it'll stick the animal just as well as any high end bow (recurve or compound)that cost $500-800, if not more, than what I paid for mine.

I'm going to put a personal spin on this topic title too..... traditional way... hmmm. Yep, I still hike to where I need to be to get on the critters.... none of this roadhunting, be lazy about it just because you don't want to put out the effort to earn a freezer full of meat like some of the guys out there... that to me would be traditional. Equipment changes, time rolls on, camo is "new and improved" but tradition to me is hard work, breaking a sweat, doing your scouting beforehand, glassing to find an animal and then hiking to get yourself in a position to take a close shot at that critter, not falling back on laziness or the size of your ATV gas tank to help you luck into an animal. That being said, I'm the only person in my family that hunts so I'm pretty much creating tradition as I go along. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I'd be afraid I'd scratch the varnish on it or something...
> 
> 
> I've got one bow, my meat bow, that's been scratrched so many times I had to get it refinished.
> ...


Because you are a cheap a$$! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> TEX, if you could choose one bow under 800 dollars, which would it be and why? I've been wanting a long bow for some time now, but I am horrible at making up my mind.


Check out these longbows by Robertson Stykbow. My freind AP shoots these and swears by them. As far as longbows go, these are tops.

http://www.robertsonstykbow.com/pages/b ... stock.html


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Ive lookd at a few of theirs but havent found just the right one yet but that could all change with a flick of three fingers <<--O/


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

We all know the reason I will never shoot a long bow..... It is longer than me! :lol:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Heck this little Bear bow of mines perfect. its only 48" tall and 55# pull. if your lookn for one thats short. <<--O/


----------

